
Could This Astrophysicist Land a Developer Job? - signa11
http://blog.hackerrank.com/could-this-astrophysicist-land-a-developer-job/
======
positivity89
I think a lot of people forget this:

'Programming is a scientific tool'

Computer science is not really a brand new field. It's built upon decades of
programming in physics, bio, etc. etc. basically most scientific fields.

I think that millennial gif is cool.

I guess this is the up side of coding interviews, where academics can avoid
the "overqualified" or "irrelevant experience" or "no recent experience"
problem.

